# Trasformare Windows 7 in Windows 8 con Windows 8 UX Pack + Metro



## admin (14 Dicembre 2012)

*Windows 8 UX Pack* permette di *trasformare l'interfaccia di Windows 7 e renderla simile a quella di Windows 8*. Ovviamente, installandolo cambierà solo l'estetica del Sistema Operativo. Non verrà effettuato nessun aggiornamento a Windows 8. Tra le altre, Windows 8 UX Pack permette di aggiungere a 7 anche il *menù Metro*.

Windows 8 UX Pack si può *scaricare* da internet digitando e cercando i termini di ricerca su *Google*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Dicembre 2012)

In pratica si prendono le cose peggiori!


----------

